# Problematic spay?



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

It does sound quite suggestive of an ovarian remnant. I would do a vaginal cytology to see if she is having an actual heat cycle, a urinarlysis done, and consider having an AMH test done (which is usually quite specific if there is any ovarian tissue left; although false negatives can occur if there is too little tissue left). It also wouldn't be a bad idea to have a full CBC/Chem done to check other things out, especially if everything else come back within normal limits. 
If this still suggests an ovarian remnant, I'd have a surgeon do the surgery. They can be very tricky to find. Good luck!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Can definitely do estrogen testing....however, we had a case of a dog with persistent bleeding post spay and it turned out to be a transmissible venereal tumor that would wax and wane and bleed. The key with this dog, and I kept saying it wasn't heat, is that there was no rhyme or reason to the bleeding. A dog with a remnant will have more obvious cycling like estrus, not random bleeding. All of my guys are humpy has nothing to do with heat cycle even when they are the humper...


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks Rainheart and Sally's Mom! The bleeding just started Sunday and is random in the sense that it is not a stream of blood but more like the amount of blood you see when the dog is in heat.

I am going to suggest a second opinion and possibly going to a theriogenologist.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Rose had the OSS and with both ovaries in she barely has any discharge. Very few of the OSS girls have any discharge with both ovaries left in. From what I was told there should be little to no blood. 
I would certainly do the urinalysis and full blood profile.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks Claudia!


----------

